
Spacex's reused first stage launches successfully - _archon_
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/30/spacex_reused_rocket_performs_perfectly/
======
_archon_
I hadn't seen any discussion or mention on HN. This is an important milestone
in increasing the availability of space, both for commercial and human
ventures, and possibly for extraglobal habitation in the future.

I found the WaitButWhy series on Musk and his companies to be interesting and
enlightening (as someone with no aerospace background):

Part 1: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-
raddest-m...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-
man.html)

The SpaceX post (part 3): [http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/08/how-and-why-spacex-
will-coloni...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/08/how-and-why-spacex-will-
colonize-mars.html)

Additional SpaceX post: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/09/spacexs-big-fking-
rocket-the-f...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/09/spacexs-big-fking-rocket-the-
full-story.html)

Edit: line breaks for links.

~~~
CarolineW
It is a _stunning_ achievement, absolutely amazing. Unsurprisingly it has, in
fact, been discussed here on HN. Did you use the search box and do a search
for "SpaceX" ??

Anyway, there's this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999521)
(101 comments)

And this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999378)
(354 comments)

These remaining ones don't have any discussion, and some are talking about
landing the fairing, others are links to the live broadcast, but they are all
related to this most recent launch:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14042309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14042309)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14012029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14012029)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010350)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002565)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002488)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999511)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999260)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999132)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999131)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999127)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13999122)

